# sig



## comiso90 (Oct 22, 2007)

..


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2007)

Comiso.I like it.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks!

not as nicely designed as yours but i was tired of the old one and i like the color


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 22, 2007)

smaller


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 22, 2007)

shark


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 23, 2007)

smaller


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 23, 2007)

Great sig you've got Comiso


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hahaha that's great!


----------

